# My New Preparedness Step



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

After spending more time on antibiotics than off of them in the past year, and given the fun fact that only one non-IV antibiotic works for my sinuses now, I've just had sinus and septum surgery. I can't even remember all of the procedures listed on the consent form, but basically the doc dilated the openings of my sinuses, fixed some blockages, and rearranged my nose to no longer have a deviated septum.

This was all done on Tuesday as an outpatient procedure. I still feel rather as if a horse kicked me in the nose. Look sorta that way, too. But already I can breathe through my nose.

I wanted to get it done before Obamacare went full-force. I also wanted to have a chance at post-SHTF survival without trying to hoard Avelox (the only antibiotic that still helped), which is brutally expensive as well as being just straight-up brutal.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

This sounds like some of the things my husband had done for sleep apnea--which didn't last.
And the surgery and pain and recovery was worse than open heart surgery for him.
Now, CPAP training scheduled for September.

Hope you heal well and it helps for a long time.

***Ever notice how the disclaimers are AFTER surgery and not before??***


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Mother in law had that done many a year ago. Worked well fer her.

However, they wanted ta do that same surgery on momma. She was always havin a infection. She changed jobs (worked in a office) an hardly ever had the infections again. That be because the office buildins basement was full a black mold! That be why she would always get sick. Hardly ever gets sick now. Just sumtin ta be aware a.


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Mother in law had that done many a year ago. Worked well fer her.
> 
> However, they wanted ta do that same surgery on momma. She was always havin a infection. She changed jobs (worked in a office) an hardly ever had the infections again. That be because the office buildins basement was full a black mold! That be why she would always get sick. Hardly ever gets sick now. Just sumtin ta be aware a.


I had over a year of sinusitis due to black mold when I lived in Denver. That was resolved after I moved to Alabama, about 15 years ago. We have no reason to suspect a mold problem in our home (I am an at-home mom now), and I have gone 3 years between infections while in this house (that ended a year ago). I usually DO have mold-related sinus problems when the leaves are on the ground, though...


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I hope you have a rapid recovery and good results from the surgery.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Good for you! I think that was a great idea for you to get it done now. I need to get my hearing done for the same reason. I know others have posted about eye surgery and dental work, too, as a preparedness thing. If there's any way for people to have beneficial medical work done now, by all means, go for it. If we wait, we may not have the option...

I hope you stop feeling horse-kicked soon. 


ETA: Have you tried any herbs in place of antibiotics? I don't have anything to recommend, just wondering if you'd tried that route and had any success (or successfully eliminated something that doesn't work... )


----------

